# Belt Question on 2000 Maxima



## ronnie (Aug 9, 2004)

I have a 2000 Maxima and the alternator serpentine belt was replaced six weeks ago. Two weeks ago a belt started to squeal during the cold weather. I look under the hood and the belts are hard to see. To my knowledge I see only the one belt. Does anyone know how many belts are used on a 2000 Nissan Maxima? 

Thanks, Ronnie


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Just one. The engine itself has a timing chain.


----------



## ronnie (Aug 9, 2004)

*Thanks*



brianw said:


> Just one. The engine itself has a timing chain.


Thanks for getting back to me. I paid a repair shop over $5oo dollars to replace a defective alternator and the serpentine belt. The belt was not defective nor squealing, but because it had over 80,000 miles on it, the belt was also replaced. Now the new belt is squealing every time it's cold. Because my car has only one belt, I know it's the belt that was replaced six weeks ago.

Regards, Ronnie


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

ronnie said:


> I have a 2000 Maxima and the alternator serpentine belt was replaced six weeks ago. Two weeks ago a belt started to squeal during the cold weather. I look under the hood and the belts are hard to see. To my knowledge I see only the one belt. Does anyone know how many belts are used on a 2000 Nissan Maxima?
> 
> Thanks, Ronnie


You have 2 belts: 1 runs the PS pump and the other runs everything else.


----------



## dakotaeb (Feb 10, 2015)

how much would a new belt stretch? would it cause the alternator pulley to slip and loose power? just replaced the alternator and thought i had the belt pretty tight. worked fine when i was testing it but all the sudden started loosing power again.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Serpentine style belts don't really have issues with stretching like V-belts do. If you check the belt and it isn't loose, you probably got a bad alternator or have another issue. Make sure when you turn the key "on," the charging system warning light illuminates. If it doesn't, it could be the bulb has burned out and the charging system will not charge. It would also be a good idea to check your charging system with a voltmeter and make sure it's charging between 13.2-15.0 volts. Aftermarket alternators have a history of unreliability on Nissans, so it's best to stick with a genuine Nissan or Hitachi unit.


----------

